# Recommend me films with big battles.



## Stenevor (Dec 27, 2006)

As the title says. The only condition is no guns, canons, laserbeams etc. Im thinking more spears, bows, swords and axes. 

Im looking for things like LOTR trilogy, Troy, Gladiator(the start bit) and King Arthur. Ive got Kingdom of Heaven extended edition to watch which is supposed to be good but need more. 

Recommend away, whats your favourite film with heroic men(and women) hacking each other to bits?


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Dec 27, 2006)

Good films along those ancient/medievil/fantasy realms? A great taste in films I must compliment you!

Ok *Attila* has some quite cool battle scenes, though it is not a huge budget film and thus not really in the same class as Gladiator etc but the storyline is cool and nicely acted though. Has Powers Boothe in it, he is really good.

*Joan Of Arc*, same again as *Attila*, good storyline, quite well acted and not bad battle scenes on that one, very realistic and authentic looking, especially the Siege scene.

I think there are others, will check my collection, I'll be back, hope those 2 current suggestions help.


----------



## Stenevor (Dec 27, 2006)

Cheers Saolta, Play has Joan of Arc for £4 so I might give that a go, no Attila though. They dont seem to be available from my usual torrent source either.


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Dec 27, 2006)

I do recommend Joan, as I said it is not a epic in battles but even though they are smaller battles I think they are as gritty, they really do show the dirt of it all, not too much glamour, which is the truth of war.

In general quite a good film, so go for it, 4quid is not a bank breaker. I hope you enjoy mate.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 28, 2006)

Try the 1961 _El Cid_ - no CGI, either!


----------



## Kostmayer (Dec 28, 2006)

Theres some nice sword fights in Excalibur, but nothing on a big epic scale that I can remember.

Then I suppose the mammoth sword fight at the end of Kill Bill Volume 1, or the battle at the beginning of Highlander.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 28, 2006)

Braveheart - a few in there.
Spartacus of course.
The 13th Warrior had some pretty intense & atmospheric battles.

I'll think of more & be back later


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 28, 2006)

Well they started making films like Troy after LoTR showed what could be done with CGI battling. Not that its a great film, but I did like the fighting. Hector vs Achillies was done well. Also there were some impressively large battles.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't know, _Troy_ was a fairly ordinary film. For mine the 'immense' CGI battles in that still felt faked, whereas the battles in something like _Braveheart_, where they just had truckloads of extras, were far more immersive.


----------



## Lucien21 (Dec 28, 2006)

The one you will REALLY want to see is the adaption of the Frank Miller comic "300"

300


----------



## Stenevor (Dec 28, 2006)

Lucien21 said:


> The one you will REALLY want to see is the adaption of the Frank Miller comic "300"
> 
> 300


 
Ive been looking forward to this for a while, ive seen all the HD trailers and got hold of the Frank Miller comics. From the trailers it looks as though the style of the film will be very much like the comics.

Thanks for all the other recommendations everyone, I have seen most of them at one time or another but might give a few a second watch. Ive not seen 13th Warrior yet so might try that first.

As for Troy, I thought it was good, perfect film for a cold miserable winter afternoon. It seemed to lose its way a bit towards the end though after Hector died.


----------



## jenna (Dec 30, 2006)

Joel007 said:


> Well they started making films like Troy after LoTR showed what could be done with CGI battling. Not that its a great film, but I did like the fighting. Hector vs Achillies was done well. Also there were some impressively large battles.



I thought Troy sucked, but that Hector and Achilles fight kicked arse! One of the best one on one fights I've ever seen in a movie...


----------



## Delvo (Dec 30, 2006)

Did the Conan movies and/or Kevin Sorbo's "Kull" (Conan's father apparently) have battle scenes in them, or just smaller-scale fights?

If "one or two versus several" counts, there's a cool scene in "Quest for Fire" in which a bunch of guys from one of the less advanced tribes in the area, with weapons held in their hands, attack a couple. They have no idea what's happening to them when the chick, being from a somewhat more advanced tribe than theirs, starts taking them down from beyond their reach with atlatl projectiles. 

The second "Underworld" movie, subtitled "Evolution" for some reason, begins with a flashback to a battle that happened centuries ago. It's not long after the origins of both vampires and werewolves. The vampires are just as sophisticated and intelligent and civilized as humans, but the werewolves of that era (before the later generations learned some self-control) are crazed ravenous monsters, and much more superpowered by nature than even the vampires are. An army of vampires on horseback, armor and carrying swords and spears and crossbows, is in pursuit of the werewolves to try to get rid of them (except the original, whom they're sworn to only capture not kill, because he's the original vampire's brother). They come upon a village just a bit too late, just when the werewolves' victims' "bodies" throughout the village start waking up and "turning"...


----------



## Delvo (Dec 31, 2006)

Where did the "Edit" button go? I cannt fixs ym t7pos!


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 31, 2006)

It's only there for a short time, Delvo, so that people can't go back days later and change opinions that might have become embarrassing, and such forth...


----------



## BeefcakeTheMighty (Jan 14, 2007)

Kurosawa's Ran is one of the best movies I've ever seen, and it involves some good battles.


----------



## Delvo (Jan 14, 2007)

Weird.... my first time through this, I thought I saw someone mention "Alexander", but now it's not mentioned (until this).

I didn't like it, but it did have some battles...


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 14, 2007)

Agreed on the dislike of Alexander! it lacked something.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 15, 2007)

Waterloo has some wonderful overhead shots of cavalry swarming around n infantry square. It also has fighting in abundance throughout. Definitely worth consideration.


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 15, 2007)

The remake of the Four Feathers has one fantastic scene in it (not a great movie overall, but one scene is).  It's where about a hundred British troops get surrounded and are charged by thousands - awsome camera shots.

Zulu of course is another great one, as is Zulu Dawn.

For WWII you've got The Longest Day, A Bridge Too Far, Enemy at the Gates, Stalingrad, Saving Private Ryan (Normandy landings), Windtalkers (not a great film but a fantastic scene on the opening assault of Sai Pan), Thin Red Line

Vietnam - We Were Soldiers (has some good large scale action)

Others - Brotherhood (Korean war), Last Samurai (particularly the final battle)


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you went a little bit too far into the future rod, as in what battles were wanted. lol, hohum.


----------



## ray gower (Jan 15, 2007)

Think you could easily include Sparticus, possibly Henry V.

If big includes epic then Ben Hur and The Seven Samurai also come to mind, the later in particular gets quite graphic


----------



## Delvo (Jan 16, 2007)

ray gower said:


> Think you could easily include Sparticus


"Spartacus" didn't show the battles. It told a story that included battles, but didn't show the battles. The scenes you see in the movie happen before and after the battles and just talk about the battles.



roddglenn said:


> Zulu of course is another great one


It's great in just about all other ways, but its battles have some of the weakest, lamest, cheesiest excuses for "fight choreography" I've ever seen.


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 16, 2007)

Doh!  Missed the whole 'no guns' bit!  At least I didn't suggest owt with lasers!


----------



## Saolta Oiche (Jan 16, 2007)

lol, true true.


----------

